# Titanium ring, its not what you are thinking!



## PEU (Jul 8, 2008)

I just made a titanium ring for my pregnant wife, yes, we are waiting a new kid (around november)

It took a lot of time, but I'm happy with the result, also polished it "kenster style" its exactly like this one 19mm OD, 16.5 ID and 4mm wide
Its difficult to photograph such a shinny item, but here you go:




(click for bigger version)

I'm enjoying a mate after a lot of work :nana:


Pablo


----------



## 84Maroon (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice and simple, very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ganp (Jul 8, 2008)

Very best wishes for your growing family Pablo.

And excellent work on the ring :twothumbs


Colin.


----------



## wquiles (Jul 8, 2008)

Muchas Felicidades Pablo


----------



## will (Jul 9, 2008)

best of luck with the upcoming event.

One thing about Ti rings - they can't be cut off easily if that becomes necessary - There have been some posts about that here and on other forums.


----------



## maxspeeds (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome craftsmanship!

What is that big "pipe" looking object in the background?


----------



## ESD (Jul 9, 2008)

maxspeeds said:


> Awesome craftsmanship!
> 
> What is that big "pipe" looking object in the background?



See the 'mate' link.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jul 11, 2008)

First, congrats for the new kid!

Regarding the beverage... Chimarrão, that's how we call Mate in Brazil.


----------



## octaf (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish I can do that myself.


----------

